# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Ask/Tell Me About >  >  Explain the process of scarification tattooing

## Zhaylin

I know this subject is a bit controversial and I apologize in advance for any stomachs I may upset.  But I'm a bit confused about how exactly this works.

For my own tattoos I've implemented antiquated African techniques as well as some new ones.  Off and on for a year, I've been working on a crude butterfly a little larger in size than the lid to a 20 oz bottle of Vitamin Water.  To aid the creation of scar tissue, I rub cigarette ashes into the slight incisions.  To keep the wound from scabbing over, I use lotion (prolonged healing aids the formation of scarring).  What results are lines that are bluish-gray in color.
What I don't understand is the process that creates the color.  When healing is complete (about 1-2 weeks), my skin is completely smooth and unraised so no ashes remain.  
I've always aimed toward raised scars, but either my incisions are not deep enough or I'm the wrong ethnicity (I've read that black people are more prone to such).  And the coloring isn't consistently uniform.  African tribes sometimes use wood ash in their tattoos but for the aiding of raised scar tissue not so much for coloring.
Why does coloring take place?

No one needs to nag about the dangers of doing this.  I take all reasonable precautions and look at this the same as paying someone to give me a more socially acceptable tattoo.  In fact, I see this as a safer alternative and I enjoy creating my body art.  I just wish I knew more about why and how certain things work.
Does anyone know or have any guesses?

Thanks.

----------


## Liberty

I've never heard of this but I doubt using cigg. ashes is safer than regular tatooing or using wood ashes. Simply put: Cigarettes have very harmful, cancer causing chemicals. It's not exactly the same as wood ashes.

Anyway, sorry can't help you there. The only non-traditional tattooing I know of is what my dad had done when he was young. He had it done sorta like Samoan style (technique that is).

----------


## Zhaylin

Thanks for the response.  I never thought about cigarette ashes being more dangerous than standard wood ash.  I figured all the carcigens (sp) are only dangerous via the actual smoke from the cigarette... but I guess eating them would have the same result, so why not the ashes.  Hmmmm...

I've never gotten an infection because I get my equipment extremely clean as well as the wound itself.
I've always loved tattoos.  My religion frowns on them though, so I'm trying to get mine perfect before getting back with my congregation.
I have a traditional tattoo of a blue rose along my bikini area which I've had for about 16 years now (and 4 kids later lol).  Thankfully the majority of my stretch marks are on the left side of my stomach- opposite the tattoo  ::D:   And I've never regretted getting it.

I wanted to make the one I'm working on of a butterfly rising from flames... and even though the initial flames themselves look nice, it's out of proportion so I've let it fade away.

----------


## Liberty

Yeah, it's a misconception that cigarettes are only dangerous when you smoke it, second hand smoking is just as dangerous and believe it or not (I read this in a health book) cigarette smoke tends to stay in an area. Even long after the person has left the next person could breath it in just by passing that area. Crazy huh?

Well the good thing about tatts is if you get it in the right place no one will know.  ::D:  Have you tried googling what you're trying to do?

----------


## Zhaylin

Yeah, but the information is hard to find.  The closest thing I could find is about "scratchers" who use needles and ink to carve a tat onto their skin.  I've tried Bic ink but it doesn't work as well as the ashes.
The problem I have trying to copy tribes is that my incisions aren't deep enough.  I refer to them as "glorified cat scratches", so I just rework the same scar tissue to make it take- which is why I've been working on it for a year lol  I have the outline but I want it to stand out more.
The last cut I made, I went deeper and rubbed an abundance of ash into it.  It burned unbelievably so but the color has taken.  It's been about two weeks and except for some dry skin which I'll slough away when I bathe, its perfect.
The first time I used ashes I nearly passed out from the pain of the burn lol but now I'm almost completely immune.

But now I'm going to look into making some wood ash instead.  I have to repeat the process 7 more times (the sides of the wings) plus an extra 1 or 2 times for the body and antenna.

----------


## Xaqaria

For cutting scarification, the skin becomes more raised the wider the incision is. Basically, the more blank space that you skin has to heal over, the more deviation there is from normal skin. The discoloration probably is from ash left in under the skin. The fact that it isn't raised at all doesn't really have anything to do with this, the ash wouldn't really make it looked raised one way or the other. 

In order to do this correctly, you should be using a very sharp knife and making wedge incisions, like chopping down a tree, so that you actually cut a strip of flesh away. I would imagine this would be extremely difficult to do on yourself, and your risk of infection is extremely high.

Cigarette ash is also probably one of the worst things you could use.

----------


## Zhaylin

Thanks for the info!!  I use an X-acto blade which is very sharp but very thin.  That explains a lot.
I think it's somewhat amazing but my flame outline was made in Red Bic Ink and the cut was extremely shallow in case I made a mistake and I only went over it once, but I can still see it though it has faded a great deal.  Red is definitely a color my skin takes.

Here's the tat.  Like I said, it is very crude but I'm proud of it though it still needs some work.
The bottom of the butterfly was done a couple weeks ago.  The other line was done about an hour ago.

----------


## OpusAtrum

> Yeah, it's a misconception that cigarettes are only dangerous when you smoke it, second hand smoking is just as dangerous and believe it or not (I read this in a health book) cigarette smoke tends to stay in an area. Even long after the person has left the next person could breath it in just by passing that area. Crazy huh?
> 
> Well the good thing about tatts is if you get it in the right place no one will know.  Have you tried googling what you're trying to do?



Actually, almost all exposure to secondhand smoke consists of smoke that's already been passed through a filter, the length of the cig, and passed through the lungs and windpipe. This is far less harmful than an actual hit off a cig. Also, secondhand smoke has consistently been revealed, in controlled studies, to be a rather insignificant health risk. This includes studies by the FDA. There are exceptions, however, such as when one is confined to a small, unventilated area, which exposes one to much higher levels, obviously. Infants are also much more sensitive to secondhand smoke due to their small, developing lungs. Bottom line, secondhand smoke is, of course, a health risk, but a much smaller one than most people realize.

----------


## Supernova

Can we please make this a bannable offense?

----------


## Chimpertainment

The youtubes is always helpful  :smiley: 


The 4 principles of scarification - YouTube

----------

